# Economic Collapse



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

From Urban Survival Site: I found this site and been cruising the site. Funny thing is some of these things are happening now. I'm not sure about the Martial Law part but still...

Thoughts?

*1. Kidnappings Increase*
Countries that experience an economic collapse typically see a spike in kidnappings as well. Kidnapping a person of wealth and demanding a ransom is one way for desperate people to acquire money when no other means of acquiring money are available.
It isn’t only the wealthy that are at risk, though, as desperate kidnappers will take anyone they can in the hopes that someone will pay the ransom.
*2. Pets Go Missing*
Even if you can afford to continue feeding your pets during an economic collapse, there’s still no guarantee that they will be safe. Few people have the skills or resources to hunt wild animals when food is scarce. Domesticated animals, however, make for much easier targets.
If people eating dogs and cats in order to survive sounds far-fetched, there are plenty of examples that prove otherwise. For example, just look at Venezuela where people are hunting dogs, cats, and pigeons.
*3. Water Quality Drops*
Private citizens are not the only ones affected by an economic collapse. State and local governments feel the strain of economic downturn as much as anyone, if not more. When the funds simply aren’t available, even some of the local government’s most important duties such as ensuring access to clean drinking water are often neglected.
And even if they do clean the water, they won’t necessarily do a good job. For example, in The Modern Survival Manual, author Fernando Aguirre talks about how after the economic collapse in Argentina, his local water company cut corners by simply dumping lots of chlorine into the water. So much that they issued a warning that the water should not be consumed by children under 3.
*4. People Riot In The Streets*
When people are desperate and angry, they often start rioting, and these riots can quickly become dangerous as people take advantage of the chaos to get away with all sorts of crimes from robbery to vandalism to murder.
If caught up in a riot, it’s essential to make your way to a less crowded area or indoors as soon as possible. Here are some tips on how to survive a riot.
*5. Carjackings Become More Common*
In desperate times, robbing a person’s car is typically safer than robbing a person’s home since the individual being robbed is much less likely to be armed inside their vehicle than they are inside their home.
One common tactic used by carjackers is to throw rocks, bricks, or Molotov cocktails at the windshield of a moving car in order to get the driver to pull over.
If you’re in a dangerous area when this happens, your best course is to just keep driving. Stopping for this tactic, or any other tactic that carjackers use (such as standing in the middle of the road to try to make you stop) could prove incredibly dangerous.
*6. Hospitals Become Overcrowded*
Due to factors such as no garbage pickups, unclean drinking water, the spread of disease, inability to afford medications, and a spike in violent crimes, people tend to visit hospitals much more frequently during an economic collapse.
This leads to hospitals becoming overcrowded and unable to take care of everyone who walks through the door. Oftentimes, people die while waiting for treatment that would have saved their lives.
*7. Gasoline is Rationed*
In the wake of an economic collapse, going to the gas station to fill up may not be a possibility. Gasoline will likely be rationed, if it’s even available in your area. Of course, without gasoline, escaping a dangerous location or situation becomes much more difficult.
If you depend on gasoline to run a generator after the power goes out, not having gasoline could be an even bigger problem.
*8. Banks Close*
One of the first things people do when the economy collapses is rush to the bank in order to withdraw all their funds. One thing many people don’t realize, though, is that banks don’t keep enough cash on hand to pay out anywhere close to the amount of money they owe.
When there’s a run on the banks, banks simply close their doors, leaving people unable to access the money that is rightfully theirs. An event like this could lead to panic and a sudden uptick in crime.
*9. Terrorist Attacks Become More Frequent*
Should the U.S. economy collapse, the country’s enemies will be left smelling blood in the water, especially if hyperinflation or lack of funds force us to withdraw from countries like Afghanistan all at once. Emboldened by the country’s economic ruin, terrorists are likely to ramp up their attacks.
In addition to increased terror attacks, there is also the possibility that America’s more powerful enemies such as North Korea and Russia may see the country’s economic collapse as a chance to strike us while we’re weak.
*10. Gang Activity Increases*
Left with few other options, more and more people turn to criminal activity during an economic collapse. In addition to desperation, another factor fueling gang activity during times of economic downturn is the fact that gangs know the city will have fewer resources available to combat their activities.
Of course, with increased gang activity comes increased danger in the streets as rival gangs fight for control of territory in a time when making money is more important than ever.
*11. Interstate Trucking Halts*
Factors such as an oil embargo or a massive increase in robberies could grind interstate trucking to a halt in the event of an economic collapse. Unable to rely on trucks for transportation, stores would quickly run out of food and other essential supplies, leaving people who do not have supplies of their own stored up with few options for survival.
Here’s what would happen if the trucks stopped.
*12. Martial Law is Enacted*
In an attempt to curb some of the violence and chaos that ensues after an economic collapse, the government will likely enact martial law and turn over the governance of the people to the police and military. In some ways, this could make life safer in extremely desperate times.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

First virtually none of these events are happening nor have they happened.

Banks are still open, trucks are still rolling , gas price is high, but it's not being rationed.

Second, while those events may be an indicator of weither or not our economy colapses that is one of the least likely events to be in our future. Didn't happen during covid did it?

So why exactly did you post this ?

Are you some form of a troll


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Right... We've seen Riots, Terrorist acts, increases in crime and gang activity as the economy has shrunk. So all the Economy is doomed types don't consider other factors like those mentioned. As for why I posted it, I was hoping for some meaning conversation a scenario that comes up every time a Democrat takes office and seems more likely as other international factors loom over the US Dollar being replaced as the world's reserve currency for trade. But, continue...


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

So when are you going to advocate shooting people from your hideout..?

Yawn…


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Kindly refrain from copy/pasting posts from other sites which contain excessive links designed to drive traffic elsewhere.
I've edited this post of its numerous links. I don't wish to do it again.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Something must be going on.



LA street gangs targeting residents in wealthy areas, LAPD urges residents to be on guard


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Kauboy said:


> Kindly refrain from copy/pasting posts from other sites which contain excessive links designed to drive traffic elsewhere.
> I've edited this post of its numerous links. I don't wish to do it again.


Got you, will do so...




Chipper said:


> Something must be going on.
> 
> 
> 
> LA street gangs targeting residents in wealthy areas, LAPD urges residents to be on guard


Yes but, how much of that is Economy related or, pro-Socialist agenda in the works. Not saying the economy isn't in trouble but, that Cali is full of "eat the Rich" Democratic-Socialist.


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

Chipper said:


> Something must be going on.
> 
> 
> 
> LA street gangs targeting residents in wealthy areas, LAPD urges residents to be on guard


The coward in the red shirt?!?


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

I understand the editing, but the hostility toward this post in concerning. A guy looking for conversation and insight gets instant ridicule?


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Hancock67 said:


> I understand the editing, but the hostility toward this post in concerning. A guy looking for conversation and insight gets instant ridicule?


Perhaps it is because he said "many of these things are happening now" which is not true. 

Or the fact that this "scare tactic" article was simply stolen then plastered here from another site with loads of links.......And not to mention, he's a noob to this site and we have to give em a little crap is all. . 

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

rucusworks said:


> Perhaps it is because he said "many of these things are happening now" which is not true.
> 
> Or the fact that this "scare tactic" article was simply stolen then plastered here from another site with loads of links.......And not to mention, he's a noob to this site and we have to give em a little crap is all. .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


Guidance
goes allot farther than "crap"!


----------



## rucusworks (Oct 3, 2014)

Hancock67 said:


> Guidance
> goes allot farther than "crap"!


Fairly certain Kauboy already gave the guidance here, now I'm just giving the crap. 

All in good fun of the prepping community. Let's move along now, shall we...

Sent from my SM-G991U using Tapatalk


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

Society is never far from chaos. I've been in earthquakes, hurricanes, terror bombing, bar fights etc and trouble Comes In A Hurry.
I've recently read numerous Escalation of Force books and, after seeing horror stories of years of legal action and jail from righteous self defense, I am less likely to intervene on behalf of strangers who don't prepare.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Except for Putin with intercontinental ballistic missiles today, the 1960’s was much, much worse.
Between the race riots and anti war riots and a number of armed militant groups performing terroristic acts, it was pretty hairy.
Kidnapping, burning cities, cops killed, police stations bombed, other bombings, it was much more violent than recent activity.
Weather Underground, Yippies, Symbionese Liberation Army, Students for a Democratic Society, are simply a few that I remember.

As a soldier in 1968, my company was one of many in the 5th Infantry Division that was on standby to deploy to the Democrat National Convention that year to help police with the well planned and well advertised riots that would take place. For us, all leaves and passes cancelled, confined to our company area, rifles and bayonets issued from the arms room, ready to board transport for Chicago at moments notice.
In the end, my company did not go, but others of the 5th went, as well as some 101st Airborne.
Posse commatatus? Nothing but a big joke, window dressing to keep the peons quiet.

Any active duty troops on standby to break up riots and violent acts today?

And yes, I would have busted heads of rioters. That’s different than the peaceful assembly spoken of in the First Amendment.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Hancock67 said:


> I understand the editing, but the hostility toward this post in concerning. A guy looking for conversation and insight gets instant ridicule?


Mr Hancock

No offense, but ridicule was not the intent, but to show the OP that the conditions he was posturing about had not nor in the foreseeable future likely to come about.

With inflation taking it's toll on how much we have to spend, it is very critical that we concentrate on likely scenarios not some events that may some day (say in a hundred years or so) come about.

Lastly with regard to discourse, it's well to keep thing to the real world otherwise you'll have a lot of folks all in a tizzey about things they a) have no control over and b) are very unlikely to occur.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Except for Putin with intercontinental ballistic missiles today, the 1960’s was much, much worse.
> Between the race riots and anti war riots and a number of armed militant groups performing terroristic acts, it was pretty hairy.
> Kidnapping, burning cities, cops killed, police stations bombed, other bombings, it was much more violent than recent activity.
> Weather Underground, Yippies, Symbionese Liberation Army, Students for a Democratic Society, are simply a few that I remember.
> ...


we went thru similar conditions in 72 when I was with 2AD at Hood


----------



## ErickthePutz (Jan 10, 2021)

Real Old Man said:


> we went thru similar conditions in 72 when I was with 2AD at Hood


Me as well in Kintergarten…😁


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Mr Hancock
> 
> No offense, but ridicule was not the intent, but to show the OP that the conditions he was posturing about had not nor in the foreseeable future likely to come about.
> 
> ...


No one was posturing... Well you seemed to be but, my point remains the same. As you and Rice Paddy have pointed out, we have had many similar conditions in the past and survived them as a nation more or less intact. However, the Communist and Socialist college protesters of your day, are now politicians calling violent riots "summers of love" and, their wasn't a move to push against the dollar as the world's reserve trade currency.

Many of those above listed signs of economic collapse have always been present and some of the worse signs, runs on banks and account freezes can happen very quickly... Look at Greece in the past.

I'm not as concerned about a little attitude from other posters, I'm pretty thick skinned. You're assumptions about what is intended and what is state says more about your mental and emotional state of mind then my own. But, hey I was just trolling for some conversation because I was board...


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Mr Hancock
> 
> No offense, but ridicule was not the intent, but to show the OP that the conditions he was posturing about had not nor in the foreseeable future likely to come about.
> 
> ...





wraithofroncollins said:


> No one was posturing... Well you seemed to be but, my point remains the same. As you and Rice Paddy have pointed out, we have had many similar conditions in the past and survived them as a nation more or less intact. However, the Communist and Socialist college protesters of your day, are now politicians calling violent riots "summers of love" and, their wasn't a move to push against the dollar as the world's reserve trade currency.
> 
> Many of those above listed signs of economic collapse have always been present and some of the worse signs, runs on banks and account freezes can happen very quickly... Look at Greece in the past.
> 
> I'm not as concerned about a little attitude from other posters, I'm pretty thick skinned. You're assumptions about what is intended and what is state says more about your mental and emotional state of mind then my own. But, hey I was just trolling for some conversation because I was board...


I tend to agree with you. Any and/or all the circumstances you listed, regardless of the source, are at a greater potential for this country than ever before. With the domestic and global forces at work, the threat is very different than even 10 yrs. ago, much less 60!!


----------



## KellyDude (11 mo ago)

An alternate view from Mike Adams - SKIP to 16:00 in video ALEX JONES [2 of 4] Friday 4/15/22 • MIKE ADAMS - SITUATION UPDATE, News, Reports & Analysis • Infowars


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

KellyDude said:


> An alternate view from Mike Adams - SKIP to 16:00 in video ALEX JONES [2 of 4] Friday 4/15/22 • MIKE ADAMS - SITUATION UPDATE, News, Reports & Analysis • Infowars


Interesting...


Hancock67 said:


> I tend to agree with you. Any and/or all the circumstances you listed, regardless of the source, are at a greater potential for this country than ever before. With the domestic and global forces at work, the threat is very different than even 10 yrs. ago, much less 60!!


I spent 3 years stationed in South Korea, about 25 miles from the DMZ. I've seen ROK college kids attack US Soldiers with Molotovs and Homemade Spears because some Commie college teacher influenced them to rise up and help unite the two Koreas under the utopian vision of Communism. 

That shit ended when they had to do their 2 years in the ROK Army and got a good view what that Communist utopian really meant for them and their families. America is facing a similar situation here and now... Want to change those minds, draft them and send them to one of their Communist utopians or, to a Non-Socialist Country while the Socialist are cooking up a revolution.

My personal conspiracy theory is that our economic problems are engineered from our Demo-Communists to bring us down from within.


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

KellyDude said:


> An alternate view from Mike Adams - SKIP to 16:00 in video ALEX JONES [2 of 4] Friday 4/15/22 • MIKE ADAMS - SITUATION UPDATE, News, Reports & Analysis • Infowars


Allot of people like to dismiss Alex Jones, but he's been right far too many times for that. I think everything he says is backed by some degree of research and apparently I'm as paranoid and delusional as he is because most of it makes perfect sense to me! Of course, I would suggest a complete mistrust and disdain for government authority is essential as well.


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I spent 3 years stationed in South Korea, about 25 miles from the DMZ. I've seen ROK college kids attack US Soldiers with Molotovs and Homemade Spears because some Commie college teacher influenced them to rise up and help unite the two Koreas under the utopian vision of Communism.
> 
> ...


I agree, but I think the planned collapse of the dollar and the food shortage that is about to engulf the world is a globalist effort to depopulate the planet. I don't think most people understand the chain reaction that the energy shortage and currency rebellion has already triggered!


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Here is the thing... Land and heirloom seeds. I have both. All I need to a pull camper, a diesel engine and I'm good. Off Grid with biofuel... lol


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Interesting...
> 
> I spent 3 years stationed in South Korea, about 25 miles from the DMZ. I've seen ROK college kids attack US Soldiers with Molotovs and Homemade Spears because some Commie college teacher influenced them to rise up and help unite the two Koreas under the utopian vision of Communism.
> 
> ...


Just when were you in the rok?

When Park was killed things got strained some but I can remember only one instance of a fire bomb and it wasn't much of a one


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Friendly reminder:


> *2b*. Users shall not question or debate another member's qualifications publicly on the message board. Instead, any questionable posts should be reported using the "Report Post" button.


Let's keep it civil.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Just when were you in the rok?
> 
> When Park was killed things got strained some but I can remember only one instance of a fire bomb and it wasn't much of a one


I was in the ROK from 2002 to 2005, I was there in 1/503d when the college kids threw Molotov's at us when we were IRF for Camp Red Cloud. I was there when a North Korean sleeper blew himself up on the subway in Seoul in a suicide attempt. That was a dry chemical bomb and the person trying to kill themselves didn't die. Like some 200 people were reportedly killed in the panic from it...

Some of the protests I understood, like when those 2 little girls got ran over a tank, some of it was political and if a KATUSA hadn't explained the propaganda to me, I wouldn't have known.



Kauboy said:


> Friendly reminder:
> 
> Let's keep it civil.


He was just asking when I was there and stated he only remembered one fire bombing. There were plenty of situations that people never heard of over there including guys we served with. Not an issue...


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

wraithofroncollins said:


> He was just asking when I was there and stated he only remembered one fire bombing. There were plenty of situations that people never heard of over there including guys we served with. Not an issue...


All good.
Sometimes things devolve quickly on that path. The reminder was just in case.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

wraithofroncollins said:


> I was in the ROK from 2002 to 2005, I was there in 1/503d when the college kids threw Molotov's at us when we were IRF for Camp Red Cloud. I was there when a North Korean sleeper blew himself up on the subway in Seoul in a suicide attempt. That was a dry chemical bomb and the person trying to kill themselves didn't die. Like some 200 people were reportedly killed in the panic from it...
> 
> Some of the protests I understood, like when those 2 little girls got ran over a tank, some of it was political and if a KATUSA hadn't explained the propaganda to me, I wouldn't have known.
> 
> ...


I left country in 88. Been back in the states since


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> Friendly reminder:
> 
> Let's keep it civil.


We collectively have an almost,30 Year Gap in our in country time


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

wraithofroncollins said:


> From Urban Survival Site: I found this site and been cruising the site. Funny thing is some of these things are happening now. I'm not sure about the Martial Law part but still...
> 
> Thoughts?
> 
> ...


Thanks for the scoop.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> I left country in 88. Been back in the states since


Yeah I was 8 years old then...



Real Old Man said:


> We collectively have an almost,30 Year Gap in our in country time


Yeah, they had a political shift somewhere along the way. And in the last 15 or so years, so has the US. Its almost scary cause I thought I had more time to prepare.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

wraithofroncollins said:


> Yeah I was 8 years old then...
> 
> 
> Yeah, they had a political shift somewhere along the way. And in the last 15 or so years, so has the US. Its almost scary cause I thought I had more time to prepare.


Crap! I am getting a bit long in the tooth. 

We're never going to have all the time we need when the hammer falls. When Park was killed in the early 80's it caught everyone by surprise, even the folks up North.

Got so bad in the City that rival commanders troops were trading shots across a US residential compound


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Real Old Man said:


> Crap! I am getting a bit long in the tooth.
> 
> We're never going to have all the time we need when the hammer falls.


I was thinking more or less that I basically lost everything at this point and am rebuilding from almost scratch... not good.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

> *8. Banks Close*
> One of the first things people do when the economy collapses is rush to the bank in order to withdraw all their funds. One thing many people don’t realize, though, is that banks don’t keep enough cash on hand to pay out anywhere close to the amount of money they owe.
> When there’s a run on the banks, banks simply close their doors, leaving people unable to access the money that is rightfully theirs. An event like this could lead to panic and a sudden uptick in crime


How much cash is smart to keep on hand?


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Annie said:


> How much cash is smart to keep on hand?


My person thoughts are to buy exchange foreign currencies and have actual gold and silver stashed away... I plan to get $1,000 in pesos, if the dollar shrinks like it did under Obama and the exchange goes from almost 20 to 1 to 8 to 1, I flip pesos to dollars and double my money (minus fees and such) but, in a total collapse situation I am thinking an economic flip of 1 to 1 or worse 2 to 1 and my 20,000 persos made me a new life.

You can also look at Euros and other foreign currencies. Yuan can be xechange for large amounts of Ginseng.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Annie said:


> How much cash is smart to keep on hand?


Eventually, all of it.

At the moment, keep around $1K on hand.(hat tip to Dave Ramsey) This can help to get through unforeseen hardships. (new tire(s), debit card stolen, power outage knocking out digital money options, medical emergency, etc...)
Convert other wealth into things you _know_ you'll use later, or that you know will have value later. Don't do this for all your money, but it's good to diversify.
If we start to see more inflation and higher instability, and ESPECIALLY if we see a push for "Central Bank Digital Currency", that will be a time to start pulling money out of the system.
I might flip my finances at some point, keeping only ~1K in the bank, and the rest dispersed in various places. My paycheck is directly deposited, so that should keep some sitting in my account for certain uses.


----------



## Hancock67 (9 mo ago)

Annie said:


> How much cash is smart to keep on hand?


We keep a few thousand on hand, that should hold you until things calm down in a light crisis. If an end of the world happens, cash will soon be toilet paper. It will have no value and you can't eat it! Try to spend it all immediately. Since systems will be down, tell them you don't need change and take all the provisions they will let you have! We also keep silver bars and silver eagles on hand. Gold is nice, but you won't want to spend that much on every transaction. Silver will become currency until it becomes evident to people that you can't eat that either! Bars are good but silvers eagles are government minted so more recognizable to the unlearned. Silver and even gold may get you through a check point or pay the "toll" on the road to bug out location. Prepping is an endless maze of rabbit holes, most of which deserve some degree of exploration.


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Hancock67 said:


> Gold is nice, but you won't want to spend that much on every transaction. Silver will become currency until it becomes evident to people that you can't eat that either! Bars are good but silvers eagles are government minted so more recognizable to the unlearned. Silver and even gold may get you through a check point or pay the "toll" on the road to bug out location. Prepping is an endless maze of rabbit holes, most of which deserve some degree of exploration.


I was thinking more of exchange gold for cash but, you can also buy copper coins and bars and the best part of these is you can take them to the scrap yard... lol


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

I've often wondered about lead, copper, and brass for trade, even in scrap form. Seems to me at some point, folks would have to make their own bullets and would be looking for materials....


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

Reloading set might be a good investment over time... or for shooting if you do a lot of shooting. God now I flashbacks of collecting all the brass on the ranges lol.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

wraithofroncollins said:


> God now I flashbacks of collecting all the brass on the ranges lol.


----------



## Mr. Bitey (9 mo ago)

wraithofroncollins said:


> now I flashbacks of collecting all the brass on the ranges lol.


And now I am having flashbacks of leaving the range in Basic Training. "NO BRASS NO AMMO DRILL SERGEANT!!"


----------



## Buttoni (Jun 2, 2020)

I came here today, after a long absence, to share a video from Jeffrey Prather that was on Mike Adams' Brighteon site. I've followed Jeffrey for several years now. Very straight-forward reporting IMO. It upset me so I was shaking for a hour after watching it. I think this one explains it all.
4/22/2022 The Prather Point with Jeffrey Prather


----------



## Brandau Sousa (Jan 31, 2021)

Kauboy said:


> Eventually, all of it.
> 
> At the moment, keep around $1K on hand.(hat tip to Dave Ramsey) This can help to get through unforeseen hardships. (new tire(s), debit card stolen, power outage knocking out digital money options, medical emergency, etc...)
> Convert other wealth into things you _know_ you'll use later, or that you know will have value later. Don't do this for all your money, but it's good to diversify.
> ...


Taking into account the fact that SP500 might go below 3000 what would you recommend to invest in?
UPD: more and more often I stumble upon articles that we are going even below 3000 this year. Hope we will not _fingers crossed_.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Brandau Sousa said:


> Taking into account the fact that SP500 might go below 3000 what would you recommend to invest in?


You won't make money during the dip.
Unless you're a financially irresponsible person who shorts stocks based on luck and hope, I would stay clear of the market.
Put your money into things that withstand downturns, like precious metals. They've not been performing well recently, but if the market does drop 3K, they'll turn around pretty quick.
Also, the fed already has a plan to raise interest rates over the next year+ to combat inflation(that they caused). So any savings or interest bearing vehicles you can find that peg their APY to the federal funds rate will see an increase in interest earned.
My savings account went from .1% to .5% APY over the last 2 months as a result. Yeah, that's piddly-squat, but that's a very low-end free savings account. It's just an example. There are likely much better options available.

Short answer, don't take out loans and don't buy stocks. Inflation can cause these to be good options, but all the tools to combat inflation will have a negative effect on them.


----------



## CC Pereira (9 mo ago)

I am not experienced in investing in commodities / futures (so this post is not a suggestion or recommendation), but I'm curious if investing in commodities that keep rising in price (such as wheat ... or gas if possible) would be a good idea, until they hit a peak?


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

CC Pereira said:


> I am not experienced in investing in commodities / futures (so this post is not a suggestion or recommendation), but I'm curious if investing in commodities that keep rising in price (such as wheat ... or gas if possible) would be a good idea, until they hit a peak?


Good questions.
I'm also unfamiliar with these particular options.
Research pending...


----------



## wraithofroncollins (11 mo ago)

CC Pereira said:


> I am not experienced in investing in commodities / futures (so this post is not a suggestion or recommendation), but I'm curious if investing in commodities that keep rising in price (such as wheat ... or gas if possible) would be a good idea, until they hit a peak?


*Warning I am not an Expert:*
Ok Commodities and Futures are two different things...
_1. Futures_ are derivative financial contracts that obligate parties to buy or sell an asset at a predetermined _future_ date and price. 
2. A _commodity market_ is a marketplace for buying, selling, and _trading_ raw materials or primary products. 

Now that said, commodities used to be limited to producers in that market, oil companies could only invest in other companies, farmers & farm companies could only invest in other farms, etc. Now, commodities would be a good investment right now, due to political climate. Wheat prices will climb in advance of expected rises in the cost of farming, transportation, dressing and manufacturing the wheat in "bread." 

Companies do this because it gives them wiggle room with funds for maintaining the business before they have to seek out wounds. This is just a last ditch "boost" of liquid capital. Eventually the costs rise and match the increased priced in the price/cost index for that company. So companies raise price before they need to based on different factors.

If you expect the cost of Wheat to keep rising, investing in Wheat in a commodity market is a good investment. The whole thing with investing is investing isn't a quick in and out for extra money, it is a long-term investment in a company. The only people who make a million with a quick in and out investment is people who can invest 10 million to make 1 million in 6 months to a year.

So what I think you mean by "investing in commodities / futures" I think you mean, investing in a commodity stock with a futures option to sell the stock at a certain price. A good strategy and the stock is a parachute, you can always sell the stock if you need the money.

And ultimately, this is a race to see if the stock price rises before the dollar crashes. I think this will come sooner then later but, I don't think it will be in the next 5 years. So...

Not an expert but I know a bit.


----------

